# Creepy Offensive Story about Dog Surviving Euthanasia



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

It looks like it's supposed to be a "happy, happy ha ha" story from the LA Times, but I'm finding it all kind of outrageous and offensive. Is it me - am I having my "prickly-time" of month or is this whole story just disgusting?

Your morning adorable: Oklahoma dog Wall-e survives euthanization | L.A. Unleashed | Los Angeles Times

Six puppies were brought into the world by an irresponsible owner who abandoned them at a "shelter" that decided within hours to put them all down, apparently with a cruel heart-stick and incompetently to boot.

One (of the SIX) survived and now he's some sort of celebrity puppy with people ALL OVER THE COUNTRY, and even outside the country trying to adopt him. What, cause their local shelters don't have puppies waiting to be adopted too? They're not good enough? Cause they didn't survive a needle to the heart and get on the news? Are people whack? And what kind of "journalist" puts a freaking smiley face emoticon in a NEWS STORY?!?

OMG, this is not a "happy" story. It's all kind of a sad commentary on our society to me.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Well...the only good thing I see about this story is a large number of people opening their arms/hearts to the adoption of what looks to me to be a pitbull mix (the ears are what lead me to believe that and the way they call it a terrier mix). Otherwise it is a cruel story...what kind of animal shelter leaves the pets in a dumpster? Don't they creamate them? @[email protected] and why euthanize puppies when they're more likely to be adopted/rehomed than older dogs? Idk...glorifying a really messed up situation isn't my cup of tea...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Might I add another negative thing about this is a lot of people wanting to adopt a pit mix could mean a pit mix in the wrong hands


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Well...the only good thing I see about this story is a large number of people opening their arms/hearts to the adoption of what looks to me to be a pitbull mix (the ears are what lead me to believe that and the way they call it a terrier mix). Otherwise it is a cruel story...what kind of animal shelter leaves the pets in a dumpster? Don't they creamate them? @[email protected] and why euthanize puppies when they're more likely to be adopted/rehomed than older dogs? Idk...glorifying a really messed up situation isn't my cup of tea...


They were euthanized because they looked sick. No, they don't usually cremate them. Haven't you ever seen the pictures of pit bull pups piled up in trash cans that have been euthanized? Disturbing....

There is nothing any more special about that puppy than the thousands of other ones that need homes in this country. I agree with Gimbler...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I've never ever seen those pictures =( sounds awful...around here they creamate them. And I missed the part about them looking sick I thought the owner didn't want them and the place was overpopulated. Pardon my skimming as its feeding time around here


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Might I add another negative thing about this is a lot of people wanting to adopt a pit mix could mean a pit mix in the wrong hands


I thought it looked like a pit mix too. I guess that knocks the Canadian hopefuls out of the adoption process.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Cute little pup, but this is a rather exceptional story, one you definitely do not hear everyday.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

idk something about coming back from the dead creeps me out, not to mention I agree, so many dogs need homes, why would the one who came back from the dead with a horrible case of hookworms be saved? Especially putting all the animals at risk if its hookworm! (at least thats what another site said) 

I feel bad for the pup, but a haunted puppy is scary! lol So glad he wasn't burned alive!


----------

